# يجب أن نحترم والدينا ونطيعهم



## AdamTrans

سلام

في الجملة التالية : " يجب أن نحترم والدينا ونطيعهم"
ما هو الاصح : نطيعهم أم نطيعهما؟
كوننا نتكلم على والدي كل واحد منّا؟

شكرا


----------



## Matat

كيف تقرأ الجملة؟ هل تقرأ (والدينا) بكسر الدال وهو الجمع (والدِينا) أم بفتح الدال وهو المثنى (والدَيْنا)؟ إذا كنت تقصد (والدِينا) بكسر الدال، أرى الأفضل (نعطيهم)، لكن ربما يجوز القول (نعطيهما) أيضا. أما إذا كنت تقصد (والدَيْنا) بفتح الدال وأنت تتكلم لعدة أفراد كل واحد منهم له أبوان يختلف عن آباء غيره، فلا أعرف أهذا الاستعمال صحيح أم غير صحيح، لكن إذا كان صحيحا، أظن أن الاثنين (يعطيهم ويعطيهما) يصحان.


----------

